# Bulls Copperhead 3, schwarz, 2009, Größe M/47



## CR7 (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo!
Ich biete ein Bulls Copperhead 3, schwarz, 2009, Größe M/47

Neupreis: 999.- Euro
Art: Race/Marathon
Gewicht: 11,5 kg
Kurbel/Schaltung/Naben: komplett Shimano XT
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba SL, 100 mm, Lockout
Bremsen: Magura Julie HP 180/160 mm
Laufräder: Mavic XM 117
Bike-Urteile/Tests aus 2009: Sehr gut, Tipp, Testsieger, usw.
Fahrleistung: ca. 1800 km

Zustand: 1 A !! Sehr gepflegt !!

Preis: 680,- Euro

Link:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/bayern/fahrraeder/herren/u113400

Schöne Grüße,
Chris


----------



## CR7 (30. Mai 2012)

Verkauft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

